# Let's see your black bikes



## Pantmaker (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2016)

What can I say. Now that's funny!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## island schwinn (Apr 5, 2016)

One o mine


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is the little tinker on his first black bike many years ago....things were very different then.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 5, 2016)

'49 DX "Blackie"


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2016)

Here are a few black bikes that matter but have moved on


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2016)

Except this is a Schwinn forum, so only black Schwinn bikes matter.
Those Rollfasts and Shelby's should have been beat down long ago.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok Marty, here's a black schwinn with a little splash of red.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Except this is a Schwinn forum, so only black Schwinn bikes matter.
> Those Rollfasts and Shelby's should have been beat down long ago.



We know that.  that's why we figured we needed to give it a little help


----------



## modelcarjedi (Apr 5, 2016)

Great looking bikes in this thread!! My 66 Panther is mostly black  time hasn't been kind to her





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Surprised no one has put up one of these yet--hell it says "Black" on it! V/r Shawn


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm partial to black tigers


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 5, 2016)

Black as night.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Black canti...V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 5, 2016)

Black Dx


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 5, 2016)

sweeeeet!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's a 36 I just sold.



Here's a couple double bars sold to fellow CABErs last year. A 36 Roadmaster & 30's Monark. 

 



And a 39 DX that was a hard sell, no takers here, sold at ,Ann Arbor and was parted.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 5, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Here's a 36 I just sold.View attachment 302564
> 
> Here's a couple double bars sold to fellow CABErs last year. A 36 Roadmaster & 30's Monark. View attachment 302565 View attachment 302566
> 
> And a 39 DX that was a hard sell, no takers here, sold at ,Ann Arbor and was parted.View attachment 302567



That black 36 blows my bugle. What did you get for that?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2016)

The as found picture of my Black & Dirty 41 Streamliner.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 6, 2016)

Black is beautiful.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 6, 2016)

How bout ones just found, and not addressed yet?


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 6, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The as found picture of my Black & Dirty 41 Streamliner.
> 
> View attachment 302573



Are you F'n with me? When did you get that? Trade ya for a Typhoon.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 6, 2016)

Cool topic, but we should move it to the general discussion area. I'm a sucker for a black bike.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 6, 2016)

Black is Beautiful..............................especially when its on an Iver Johnson Truss !


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Cool topic, but we should move it to the general discussion area. I'm a sucker for a black bike.



I agree for being a Schwinn Forum I sure am seeing a lot of "off brand" stuff! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, on the right bikes a little black goes a long way.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Rustjunkie is gonna move the thread over.
Black Betty


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a bummer!
I thought, since color was the only thing the Schwinn guys had to talk about, that it was appropriate for the color threads to here.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 6, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> That's a bummer!
> I thought, since color was the only thing the Schwinn guys had to talk about, that it was appropriate for the color threads to here.



Buwhahahahahhhha +1000


----------



## Handyman (Apr 6, 2016)

WOOPS.............................Sorry, I didn't notice this was a Schwinn thread !!  Tried to sneak in a little Iver here !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well not that the thread is moved to "General" Marty can post up the ultimate "off brand" black bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 6, 2016)

My black 37 huffman


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 6, 2016)

And a black 66 schwinn ramshorn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2016)

California Soul.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Apr 6, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Surprised no one has put up one of these yet--hell it says "Black" on it! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 302394



I remember the Black Panthers......they weren't bicycles, though.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2016)

Somebody better hurry and paint that Yellow Donald Duck bike *Daffy Duck Black!* Yellow bikes don't matter.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 6, 2016)

Is this dark enuff


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 6, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Are you F'n with me? When did you get that? Trade ya for a Typhoon.




No Sir, I wouldn't do that to you. Picked it up last Fall. The after pic.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 6, 2016)

'37 Packard.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 6, 2016)

I like the 30s


----------



## mrg (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 6, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> No Sir, I wouldn't do that to you. Picked it up last Fall. The after pic.
> 
> View attachment 302895




That's Killer man! You coming to the ride on the 17th? Bring it!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 7, 2016)

1962 Panther


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 7, 2016)

If there's a "Black Bikes Matter" t-shirt in the works, I'll take a large please.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2016)

1940 Huffman built Dayton Mainliner.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 7, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> 1940 Huffman built Dayton Mainliner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killer bike. Love those deep McCauley fenders.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2016)

Those fenders were actually made by Wald.
They are the 5 sided Colonial type.


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 7, 2016)

Black, one of my favorite colors. 


 

 


I sold the Featherstone


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mike j (Apr 8, 2016)

....


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 8, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> If there's a "Black Bikes Matter" t-shirt in the works, I'll take a large please.



Someone here scooped me on my www.blackbikesmatter.com domain name.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 8, 2016)

Have this 62 twin bar

View attachment 303329


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yup this has been my old favorite, 61 or 62 Hornet, for about 20 years now. And whenever I built my first sting ray mid 60's, black was my color of choice. There was something powerful about em in the late 50's early sixties which was the bad boys color of choice along with high rise handle bars. I even had two, 1 with chrome rims and with white but preferred the white and dumped the other. Prefer it to my two black phantoms and 55 deluxe green hornet too. It's a power bike that somehow says 'I'm mean' or Don't FWM.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 8, 2016)

59 Western Flyer Golden Flyer.


----------



## hotrod62 (Apr 8, 2016)

1940 Iver Johnson


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2016)

38 Zep


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## brwstrmgmt (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## TRM (Apr 9, 2016)

Black Monark Super Deluxe.


----------



## mike j (Apr 9, 2016)

1901


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 9, 2016)

Under construction..


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 9, 2016)

1898


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 9, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> '37 Packard.
> View attachment 302896




Frank I forgot you got this bike.  This is the one out of Maine correct


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 9, 2016)

Only black bike I currently have


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## COB (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes dae du


----------



## morton (Apr 11, 2016)

My 86 World Sport altered for riding upright, bad back cruising.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 11, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Only black bike I currently have
> 
> View attachment 303747



Interesting. I've never seen a black suburban. Cool.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 11, 2016)

RustyHornet said:


> Interesting. I've never seen a black suburban. Cool.



Could be yours


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 11, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Could be yours



No thanks. I have no interest in them, just never seen one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

charnleybob said:


>




Hey Bob,
     This bike would make the perfect mate to my '37 RMS! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 11, 2016)

6 rib and a braced drop stand added to finally complete this one.
'37 CWC built Packard badged.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> 6 rib and a braced drop stand added to finally complete this one.
> '37 CWC built Packard badged.
> View attachment 304459
> 
> View attachment 304460



Suuuhhweeet Frank! Looking forward to seeing that on on a Coaster when you quit using work as an excuse not to hang with us! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 11, 2016)

38 CWC Zep


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 11, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> 6 rib and a braced drop stand added to finally complete this one.
> '37 CWC built Packard badged.
> View attachment 304459
> 
> View attachment 304460



Killer bike Frank!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## bikeyard (Apr 12, 2016)

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 304785



I have such a hard time seeing the bike past your Avatar


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I love the hell out of this bike. What an aggressive look!


----------



## mrg (Apr 13, 2016)

53 Westfield built Goodyear Double Eagle


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's a nice little black that I'd like to have; 54 Schwinn varsity and it's on Craig's list too long for $135 which usualy means they're ready to bargain. but it's 250 miles away, plus my danged corral is too full and better for worse half has been complaining about space and money way too long. There was even a near mint +++ 1981 red Schwinn cruiser on C/L for only 25 bucks but,, there ya go.

So, while it's not going to my corral, serial number: N25118 puts the birthday boys @ Wednesday, _*13 October 1954*,_ (" 10/13 ---- N24355 ----- N26591") 46 days older than me, maybe it's yours:
http://ocala.craigslist.org/bik/5500361250.html





Not sure why but, I really like they way Schwinn cut the front fenders, and the pin stripping on this fender looks excellent condition too.



 




No pin stripping on rear fender? and wrong seat too, Humm.





So, and well, it cant go into my farm but maybe yours..

It's black and pretty nice, so, have at it boys and giggles. I'm thinking the seller, if hasn't sold by now, is ready to deal. What @ $75, $100 maybe? if it wasn't so far away, I'd be pretty tempted to sneak it past the worser half, (wink)


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Suuuhhweeet Frank! Looking forward to seeing that on on a Coaster when you quit using work as an excuse not to hang with us! V/r Shawn



Haha, Shawn you know better! If I'd love to be out every weekend. Good times on the Coaster rides!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 13, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> I have such a hard time seeing the bike past your Avatar





Is this better?


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2016)

charnleybob said:


> Is this better?



Tough choice, the other one was pretty easy on the eyes.  I just always get deflected left when you post something


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 13, 2016)

My wife is up to about *8000 miles* on this now...


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 14, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Tough choice, the other one was pretty easy on the eyes.  I just always get deflected left when you post something




That woman is tough on me, but she makes a killer fried rice!


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 305163




What bike is that Ed??


----------



## rocketman (Apr 14, 2016)

two built and gone.................


----------



## filmonger (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> What bike is that Ed??




Light Merkel Roadster. I bought it at Trexlertown about 10 years ago. Owned it for about 10 minutes. It sold before I could get it back to my truck.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 16, 2016)

Realizing I don't have many photoworthy black bikes, at least not assembled! There's only this HD 63 Wasp, and it's only spray bomb fabulous.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 16, 2016)

Old Panther I just picked up


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 17, 2016)

Old rat bike


----------



## John (Apr 18, 2016)

Huffman


----------



## pedal_junky (May 9, 2016)

Reviving this thread with some sweet sweaty-ness.


----------



## mrg (May 9, 2016)

profit mattered more than this black bike to somebody, sorry STRADALITE, I know its like the loss of a old friend!, survived by his Elgin cousin!


----------



## 39zep (May 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)




----------



## barracuda (May 9, 2016)

1896: African American Buffalo Soldiers test bikes for the Army on a 1,900 mile expedition:


----------



## dougfisk (May 24, 2016)

*1939 Shelby built, badged Peerless.  One of a kind by my observation. *


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 24, 2016)

Black bikes, black cars, black signs...most things black matter!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 24, 2016)

All cleaned up.


----------



## bikeyard (May 24, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> *1939 Shelby built, badged Peerless.  One of a kind by my observation. *
> 
> View attachment 320763



I've had a Peerless badged Shelby.  It resides in California now


----------



## tikicruiser (May 24, 2016)

Late model Trek mountain bike wanna be single speed conversion "Old Bike".


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 24, 2016)

Black 24 incher's matter....... just a little less


----------



## Wcben (May 24, 2016)

The wooden "rams horn" handlebars, wood rims, Thor racing rear hub and all the new nickle aren't in this shot but here's my BLACK 1903 Racycle cushion frame roadster.


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2016)

Kind of a overlap here, but worth another post!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 25, 2016)

mrg said:


> Kind of a overlap here, but worth another post!



Do you have any bikes that I DONT want...diggin it!


----------



## dougfisk (May 31, 2016)

It appears I don't have many black bicycles... Here is one I forgot I had  -  A 1941 Colson














More Here - http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941-colson-fooling-around-with.48888/#post-315522


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2016)

1947 Rollfast, wife's new ride.


----------



## Double straightup (Oct 28, 2018)

Two 61 skippers and one 62 typhoon


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 28, 2018)

Black bikes are only skin deep (paint).



Unless they are a true Black's bike.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 28, 2018)

This old colson ended up black under turqoise house paint.


----------



## anders1 (Oct 28, 2018)

1919 Iver Johnson


----------



## anders1 (Oct 28, 2018)

1912 Iver Johnson


----------



## anders1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Black bikes, black cars, black signs...most things black matter!
> 
> 
> View attachment 320795



I used to have the same Cougar, very nice ride!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 28, 2018)

41 Iver Johnson straightbar. Fantastic bike!


----------



## anders1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> 41 Iver Johnson straightbar. Fantastic bike!View attachment 891484



Very nice!


----------



## Speed King (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## the tinker (Oct 30, 2018)

The Dark Ranger...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 30, 2018)

'66 Fastback


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)

@cyclingday


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 30, 2018)

B6 ......56.......86 LP Standard


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 31, 2018)

time for a ride ....eh1


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## sccruiser (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Greg Kozak (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## sccruiser (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## frampton (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 31, 2018)

I got the 1890s, 1920s, 1930s, 1940s and 1950s covered... Guess I need a black bike from the 1900 to 1910 and one from the teens now.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2018)

1937


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 31, 2018)

Black bike, Mt Tam as a bonus.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## kccomet (Oct 31, 2018)

bf goodrich


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2018)

kccomet said:


> bf goodrich
> 
> View attachment 892982



That's gotta be the coolest tank decal ever.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 31, 2018)

dick power


----------



## kccomet (Oct 31, 2018)

hawthorne speedline


----------



## kccomet (Oct 31, 2018)

french bastide


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2018)

kccomet said:


> bf goodrich
> 
> View attachment 892982




Man, that looks clean. Can we see the rest of that sweet ride, please?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2018)

'37 Zep


----------



## Casual dreamer (Nov 1, 2018)

Here's a few of mine 
1963 wasp
1961 heavy duty wasp
1951 D-12
1972 heavy-duti


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 2, 2018)

1951 B6


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 2, 2018)

Roadmaster Supreme 1938


----------



## kreika (Nov 2, 2018)

Black 42 Merc


----------



## kreika (Nov 2, 2018)

Black 40 Pacemaker


----------



## kreika (Nov 2, 2018)

Black 39


----------



## phantom (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

oops!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2018)

phantom said:


> View attachment 893843



Is that front fender on backwards? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## phantom (Nov 2, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that front fender on backwards? V/r Shawn



No it isn't, although I can see why that question gets asked. If the fender went on the opposite way ( curve at the bottom ) you would have to drill new holes for the brace and you would have another hole on the top where the brace comes off. All the short fender Collegiates are like this.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 2, 2018)

29


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 2, 2018)

another black one ,


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## REC (Nov 2, 2018)

We have a couple of black ones here too... We'll start with these from before the WWII: 
'33 Chicago Tribune bike (bought off the classifieds here)



'33 B10E



'35 Model 35 "Double-Diamond Hot-Rod"



'37 Model C (bought off the classifieds here)



'38 B507 (bought off the classifieds here)



'39 Model C (bought off the classifieds here)



Then on to after WWII:
'46 DX (bought off the classifieds here)



'52 D19 Modified



'52 J20 - Modified Juvenile 20" Ballooner



'52 J30 Modified Juvenile 24" Ballooner



'54 J36 Modified 20" Ballooner



'57 26" Spitfire



'58 A31 Tornado 20" Modified


 
'60 24" Corvette Modified



'60 Tornado 26" Doublebar 



'61 A31 American 20"



'61 24" Tornado Doublebar



'63 Jaguar 26" Modified



'62 Typhoon 20"



'65 Sting-Ray Custom



There is also a trio of Fleets in 20. 24, and 26" sizes, several Cycle-Trucks, a '66 26" Typhoon, and a '74 Paramount P-14 that fit the black requirement. They'll be left for another time due to limits on photos. 
Thanks for looking!
REC


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2018)

brwstrmgmt said:


> View attachment 894012



@slick


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 2, 2018)

1940 26” Iver Johnson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2018)

Tall black Iver still sitting in a box. Been so damn busy I haven't had a chance to get to it...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Tall black Iver still sitting in a box. Been so damn busy I haven't had a chance to get to it...
> View attachment 894172





Looks like a very tall frame with a short wheelbase.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a very tall frame with a short wheelbase.



I haven't had a chance to measure the wheelbase, but I'm thinking the 22" tall frame makes it look stocky.


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Tall black Iver still sitting in a box. Been so damn busy I haven't had a chance to get to it...
> View attachment 894172




Wow! Can you share some pics of this beauty outside? Looks like a tall frame. Very nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Wow! Can you share some pics of this beauty outside? Looks like a tall frame. Very nice!



As stated...still in the box. It'll be at least a couple weeks before I can get to it.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 3, 2018)

OG 41 CWC Roadmaster. As found.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2018)

Got this Harvard almost a year to the day ago from my friend Blu. He said it was about '37-'38. Added bigger tires and rides great!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> As stated...still in the box. It'll be at least a couple weeks before I can get to it.




My bad. Got excited and missed that part until after I posted. I'll try to curb my enthusiasm in the future.Lol!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> My bad. Got excited and missed that part until after I posted. I'll try to curb my enthusiasm in the future.Lol!



No worries. I walk past the box a couple times a week...can't wait to get it on the road again.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> No worries. I walk past the box a couple times a week...can't wait to get it on the road again.




Mike
Just bring it on Sunday and I’ll be the caretaker and ride it for you 

No more box! 
Room for another boxed bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Beek (Nov 3, 2018)

kreika said:


> Black 42 Merc
> View attachment 893821



More pics please?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Here’s one as found 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one as found View attachment 894527
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Nice! If you ever need to give her a new home, give me a ring


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2018)

I just bought this for $600.00 yesterday, but now I think I made a mistake. After looking at the photos closer, it looks like the fenders, chain guard, wheels and part of the tank have been touched up. The fenders and chain guard may have been added. Bummer!

I should've looked closer before I bought it. I always learn everything the hard way. Barry


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Jack Alope (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## AndyA (Nov 14, 2018)

For your viewing pleasure, a black 1964 Huffy midweight.


----------



## TieDye (Nov 15, 2018)

My hubby's 1953 Roadmaster Pleasure Liner.  Don't ask me why he put pecker-head decals on the tank.  I can only guess that it's because it's the child in him leaking out in a weird way for a 60 year old.  Lol...
Deb


----------



## TieDye (Nov 15, 2018)

Since I took this picture ^^^^^^  he got a correct light for it.  Time for new pictures I guess.


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 15, 2018)

1897 WASP
The tires were not glued at the time of these photos. Since then I rode the bike at Camp Ben McCollough to get around the Austin string band festival, therein. The muddy grounds at camp stained them very nicely!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Beek (Nov 15, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 901839



Chain ring, tensioner, spacer?? To long a chain?


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Original paint 1956 riding on the original BFG tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2018)

This is the bike that got me into the bike hobby. I was looking for some small interior parts for my 58 Corvette on eBay and came across this _"all original"_    including the Fong Westwinds, a 1958 Schwinn Corvette 2 speed.

I need to get some new pictures.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## 39zep (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 16, 2018)

39zep said:


> View attachment 902155




Awesome. Awesome. Awesome.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 16, 2018)

Beek said:


> Chain ring, tensioner, spacer?? To long a chain?




*Old trick ... Just for fun ... My nephew rode this bicycle last .. so I popped a chainring tensioner on it .. It also works great if the chain puts your build in a weird spot & the wheel isn't centered in the fender .. simply center the wheel up .. find a chainring to pick up that slop ..& trip people out as you ride it around & notice it ..Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## Beek (Nov 16, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Old trick ... Just for fun ... My nephew rode this bicycle last .. so I popped a chainring tensioner on it .. It also works great if the chain puts your build in a weird spot & the wheel isn't centered in the fender .. simply center the wheel up .. find a chainring to pick up that slop ..& trip people out as you ride it around & notice it ..Ridden not Hidden - Frank *



Nice!


----------



## Beek (Nov 16, 2018)

Beek said:


> Nice!




Great idea when you need a shorter chain and don't want to chop up one while waiting on the right one to come along! 
With my luck I'd tear up the lower stay or trash a chain, thanks Frank


----------



## Boris (Nov 16, 2018)

You know how sometimes the same bike keeps showing up on your doorstep. Well, I sold this '53 Colson with a lot less parts than you see here, and bought it back today at a price I just couldn't refuse. This makes the fourth bike I've bought since I officially was going to stop buying bikes for good!

No one said my black bike needed to be all put together in this thread, did they?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 17, 2018)

Boris said:


> You know how sometimes the same bike keeps showing up on your doorstep. Well, I sold this '53 Colson with a lot less parts than you see here, and bought it back today at a price I just couldn't refuse. This makes the fourth bike I've bought since I officially was going to stop buying bikes for good!
> 
> No one said my black bike need to be all put together in this thread, did they?
> View attachment 902727




I vote you put it together, nice looking bicycle Boris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 18, 2018)

57 Schwinn Black Phantom, after clean up. Never was much of a chrome fender guy, but this bike really grows on ya!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2018)

My 1939 Huffman, made for Firestone, badged: Firestone Flying Ace.   This is camelback frame with the Huffman Zephyr tank brazed in place to the top bar.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 18, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My 1939 Huffman, made for Firestone, badged: Flying Ace. This is camelback frame with the Huffman Zephyr tank brazed in place to the top bar.
> View attachment 903436




Nice looking bike, can you please post a pic of the badge 
Thanks
 Rolando 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Nice looking bike, can you please post a pic of the badge
> Thanks
> Rolando



I just edited the post above and added the badge image.  Thank you for your kind words.  There are not many of this model around. @Mr. Monkeyarms put up another in post #973 in "Tank Bike Thursday."  I'd love to know if anyone has an original paint example.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for the added pics! I was just going to ask if you had any more. Is yours original paint?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 18, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I just edited the post above and added the badge image. Thank you for your kind words. There are not many of this model around. @Mr. Monkeyarms put up another in post #973 in "Tank Bike Thursday." I'd love to know if anyone has an original paint example.



Thanks it’s awesome ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thanks for the added pics! I was just going to ask if you had any more. Is yours original paint?



No, it was originally black but the current paint is a war period or just post-war bicycle shop refurbishment job.  The same as your bike, there is not enough of the original paint present to try to save it.

I am looking for a pair of 1939 truss rods for this bike should anyone have a set; I have other Huffman years I could trade or would buy outright.


----------



## GoofyBike (Nov 23, 2018)

I know I'm a little late and it's not exactly a classic bike, but seeing how sunday was his 90th birthday I figured I would share this bike with everyone.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2018)

'66 Fasback

As found













After using what was there + soft parts I had laying around the garage.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm just about ready to start putting it all back together again.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2018)

It's not quite road ready yet, but it's slowly coming together.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 26, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 28, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> It's not quite road ready yet, but it's slowly coming together.View attachment 908789



These have to be the baddest bi-color bikes evah!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> These have to be the baddest bi-color bikes evah!




Yeah, I'm digging the early style frame/rack coupled with the later, optional spring fork and fore brake.
The graphics on this one are pretty cool!
The overall condition is rougher than the pictures show.
But that's the beauty of black bikes.
They all look gorgeous from ten feet away. Lol!


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool Albrights decal on the rear fender.
"Where your Daddy bought his bike, since 1914."


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 30, 2018)

Felt Bandit. Favorite bike for riding in snow.


----------



## Double straightup (Mar 9, 2019)

Typhoon..tornado, and skipper


----------



## Rollo (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## marching_out (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Tomato John (Mar 9, 2019)

41 Dixie flyer before I bought it last year 




Heinz 57 schwinn


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2019)

Roadmaster Pleasure Liner


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hm. (Mar 11, 2019)

81 

and 82


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 11, 2019)

Here are a couple I had. The Worksman Harley I sold a few years ago Never got to motor it!   The 1953 Spitfire  still have it


----------



## Allpro2slow (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## tech549 (Mar 12, 2019)

rollfast


----------



## tech549 (Mar 12, 2019)

westfield


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 12, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 963381




Beautiful!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 12, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 963461




Great pic of a beautiful bike. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great pic of a beautiful bike. Thanks for sharing!



Here's a bit of info on this rare beauty

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-in-nashville-tn-area.116950/


----------



## Chavez (Mar 12, 2019)

Here’s one I just finished.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 13, 2019)

blackhawk


----------



## bikepaulie (Mar 13, 2019)

November 1961 Schwinn Corvette 3-speed.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Here's a bit of info on this rare beauty
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-in-nashville-tn-area.116950/





Thanks for sharing info on that one too! Good to see brothers-in-bikes helping each other out! (Was actually referring to the ballooner posted previously. But it's all good.)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks ... Another one I found in my archives that I grabbed online ...


----------



## tech549 (Mar 14, 2019)

westfield


----------



## tech549 (Mar 14, 2019)

a little monark action! can you tell I am a little bored at work.?


----------



## Drivenbikes (Mar 14, 2019)

47 Monark Super Deluxe


----------



## Drivenbikes (Mar 14, 2019)

59 Jaguar


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 14, 2019)

Picked up this custom 79 Schwinn at a good price with 3 speed Nexus hub w/drum brakes. And a nice rider to add stuff I had laying around the garage while keeping it a rider.




Always thought Schwinn should have chromed this guard but they never did. So I polished it.




Still a couple things to add one day to finish but is fun to ride between upgrades!


----------



## iceman (Mar 23, 2019)

Here are my black bikes. Early British tall man unknown manufacturer 


Pre war ROYAL ENFIELD




1986 Bianchi Grizzly


Old ROSSIN 10 speed and Sekine GTO


1953 Hiawatha


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 23, 2019)

Black bikes.

Just sold this one.  1961 Western Flyer Tourist



I have had this one since it was new, 1978 Huffy Good Vibrations.

It has changed a lot over the years.








This is black, once you get past the red.
1963 Otasco Flying O Lancer





1963 AMF Texas Ranger





1947 Firestone Pilot


----------



## lounging (Apr 22, 2019)

First April post...


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2019)

Just another day at the beach.
Blacks Beach is just up the coast from here.
Famed for its high cliffs for hang gliding and it’s secluded beach for hanging loose if you know what I mean.


----------



## 39zep (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## sarmisluters (Apr 27, 2019)

1978 Gary Littlejohn Fireroad [emoji91]


----------



## vincev (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 28, 2019)

vincev said:


> View attachment 987856




Sweet Roadmaster!  I bet it looks spectacular with your cape!


----------



## Double straightup (Jun 23, 2019)

Skipper and Debbie enjoying swamis..


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 23, 2019)

41' CWC


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 24, 2019)

Double straightup said:


> Skipper and Debbie enjoying swamis..
> 
> View attachment 1019570



I only have one black bike now and it's in pieces. What years did they build the skipper bikes? I am not to familiar with this model. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Double straightup (Jun 24, 2019)

I have 3 61s but they make them in a 62 with a cantilever frame. Kinda wierd middleweight..in between tornado and typhoon..came with chrome fenders and white s7s


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 25, 2019)

Double straightup said:


> I have 3 61s but they make them in a 62 with a cantilever frame. Kinda wierd middleweight..in between tornado and typhoon..came with chrome fenders and white s7s
> 
> View attachment 1020243



A neighbor down the street has a single twin bar typhoon lawn art bike, that's a red bike, chrome wheels no fenders.. His wife won't let him sell it yet. Still working on it. She's just being a hoo hoo. I'll get it eventually. Very nice bikes. Ride on .Razin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1020202
> 
> View attachment 1020202



That sure looks familiar...


----------



## tech549 (Jun 25, 2019)

colorflow


----------



## then8j (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Double straightup (Jun 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> A neighbor down the street has a single twin bar typhoon lawn art bike, that's a red bike, chrome wheels no fenders.. His wife won't let him sell it yet. Still working on it. She's just being a @^*%. I'll get it eventually. Very nice bikes. Ride on .Razin.



Thanks..i have a few red typhoons..they are my favorite because of the different red..but only one black 62


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 26, 2019)

Double straightup said:


> Thanks..i have a few red typhoons..they are my favorite because of the different red..but only one black 62
> 
> View attachment 1020606



Love that single twinn bar frame!! Really nice lines. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 27, 2019)

early 54 Wasp







and a 54 corvette in my to do pile


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

then8j said:


> View attachment 1020604



what year? Really nice bike. I have to build up  my spitfire up like this. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


Brutuskend said:


> View attachment 1021862
> 
> early 54 Wasp
> 
> ...



Man you sure got some nice bikes in your to do pile. I got one too, Buy mine are more parts bikes than any thing. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

Double straightup said:


> Thanks..i have a few red typhoons..they are my favorite because of the different red..but only one black 62
> 
> View attachment 1020606



 really like your Jeepster too. What year is it? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 27, 2019)

39 Schwinn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

Schwinn lover said:


> 39 SchwinnView attachment 1021868



Really nice bike!! Looking good. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 1021874



Really like the black wheels with the white pinstripes. Are these o.e.m? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 27, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really like the black wheels with the white pinstripes. Are these o.e.m? Thanks. Razin.



The bike did come equipped with black/white striped wheels. But these are restored wheels that are on it.

Here is the bike 100% OG


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> The bike did come equipped with black/white striped wheels. But these are restored wheels that are on it.
> 
> Here is the bike 100% OG View attachment 1021890



Man that looks really good!! I have a pair of black huffy replacement wheels i contemplating on putting on my spitfire but have yet to do so. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Double straightup (Jun 27, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> really like your Jeepster too. What year is it? Thanks. Razin.



Thanks.jeepster is a 49..it has a three on the tree and a hurricane 6.......My 54 baja and 61 continous skipper..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

Double straightup said:


> Thanks.jeepster is a 49..it has a three on the tree and a hurricane 6.......My 54 baja and 61 continous skipper..
> 
> View attachment 1021949



What do you mean by continuous skipper? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Double straightup (Jun 27, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What do you mean by continuous skipper? Thanks. Razin.



The middleweight double straightbars came in two frames the early ones had 1/2 disconnected straight bars..and later'typhoon' frame had 9/16 tubes connected into the rear off the frame and they are called continuous frames..my favorite for sure, and a lot of them were used for early mountain bikes and klunkers..tornados and skippers are the rarest but the typhoon is cool with the welded on kickstand..just more common


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 27, 2019)

Ok. That explains alot. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 28, 2019)

Here’s a black one...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 29, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> Here’s a black one...
> View attachment 1022359
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet Ride. Looks very nice. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 30, 2019)

another higgins


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 30, 2019)

'57 Deluxe Hornet


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 30, 2019)

tech549 said:


> another higgins
> 
> View attachment 1023181



Nice bike. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 30, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> '57 Deluxe Hornet
> View attachment 1023184



Very nice bike. That fly wheel off  a steamer or diesel engine? Way cool back drop.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 30, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Very nice bike. That fly wheel off  a steamer or diesel engine? Way cool back drop.



It is was from one of the Mills along the Winnipesaukee river. Not sure which one,but it would have been water powered.
Hammerhead


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 1, 2019)

Sorry, but no. DO some research and you will know  this is off a steam, diesel or early gas engine. Water wheels had no fly wheels. I have been to TONS of engine shows around the midwest for 50+ years. These two piece fly wheels were used on old fairbanks-morse engines that were built in beliot wisconsin. So their you have it. Razin.


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 2, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1024394



Nice old columbia. Is this a Rambler by chance? What year is this? Thanks. Razin. I have have 47-48 rambler.


----------



## mrg (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 12, 2019)

1937 Roadmaster Deluxe Model 01826


----------



## 39zep (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 12, 2019)

1936 Shelby Cadillac badged


----------



## mike j (Nov 13, 2019)

....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 27, 2020)

37 Mercury


----------



## Rollo (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## John Gailey (Jan 27, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> 1936 Shelby Cadillac badgedView attachment 1095320



I'm in Ohio and I almost bought that.  You have done a very nice job with it.  Happy trails.


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2020)

A pair of 80 Cruiser Deluxes.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 28, 2020)

51 Schwinn New World.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 28, 2020)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 1095327


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Feb 1, 2020)

My 59 Hornet


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 4, 2020)

..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2020)

Took a black '84 Schwinn Cruiser 5 and retro fitted it with some 50s ballooner goodies.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 3, 2020)

Just thinking how I like black bikes !
Bump


----------



## REC (Apr 3, 2020)

Forgot one that shouldn't have been forgotten!



REC
Workin' on some more for the future!!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## hotrod (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

tech549 said:


> View attachment 1131130



Were's the black on this bike? Still pretty cool old bike. So what is it any way? Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1167158
> View attachment 1167162
> View attachment 1167161



Nice bike. Is this a Shelby made bike or what. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Took a black '84 Schwinn Cruiser 5 and retro fitted it with some 50s ballooner goodies.
> 
> View attachment 1135316
> View attachment 1135317



Good looking bike Rivnut. I like the old Skool look of the bike. Very cool bike. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1131041



Were was this picture taken? I'm having a deja vu moment like iv'e been to this location. Thanks for sharing. Razin. P.s. Really love the bike too. Monark?


----------



## SKPC (Apr 4, 2020)

_Monark_ Silver King Inc Manufacturing.  Chicago, IL ^^^
*Edit:* Pic taken in California yesterday...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

SKPC said:


> _Monarch_ Silver King Manufacturing.^^^



So where was the picture taken? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 4, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So where was the picture taken? Thanks. Razin.



... I took this picture of my Monark Coupe de Ville in Lincoln Park Michigan ...
... It's in front of a monument honoring a local soldier who gave the ultimate sacrifice in viet nam ... located at our Kennedy Memorial Park ...
... Aerial view of the park with the Detroit river in the backround ...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

Rollo said:


> ... I took this picture of my Monark Coupe de Ville in Lincoln Park Michigan ...
> ... It's in front of a monument honoring a local soldier who gave the ultimate sacrifice in viet nam ... located at our Kennedy Memorial Park ...
> ... Aerial view of the park with the Detroit river in the backround ...
> View attachment 1167451



cool. thanks for the information. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

P.S. thought the bike was a Silver King? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 4, 2020)

My 1963 Racer. Love the black.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 4, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Were's the black on this bike? Still pretty cool old bike. So what is it any way? Thanks for sharing. Razin.



see post # 344 this is a before pic


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 1095327



Nice looking Cycle Truck.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> My 1963 Racer. Love the black.
> View attachment 1167481
> 
> View attachment 1167481



Nice loking Racer. Love these bikes. Are you from the Pineville area by chance? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 4, 2020)

Went to Louisiana College, but not from there. Live in Winnsboro, LA. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

Okay. I thought you might be a Dan Craig that i might have bought stuff from back in the 80's. Thanks. Where is Winnnsboro near? Razin.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 4, 2020)

it's Southeast of Duck Dynasty in Monroe. I'm almost two hours from Pineville. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 4, 2020)

Right. Pineville is outside of Alexandria. Was stationed at Fort Polk for four years from  1985-89. Beautiful state.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 4, 2020)

ahhh. Thank you for your service.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hm. (Apr 4, 2020)

ok.................





Heres my og 1984 Cruiser 5...............


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)

ShelbyInvasionWEB8



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 10, 2013


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Robertriley (Apr 4, 2020)

One of my all time favorite bikes.


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2020)

38 Schwinn Henderson


----------



## JRE (Apr 5, 2020)

1952 Schwinn


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 5, 2020)

1952 Black / Cream and Gold, Monark Super Deluxe


----------



## lounging (Aug 5, 2020)

Mostly original and unmolested


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2020)

lounging said:


> Mostly original and unmolested
> View attachment 1242210
> 
> View attachment 1242211
> ...



Nice bike. Can you give us the year and marque? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> 1952 Black / Cream and Gold, Monark Super Deluxe
> 
> View attachment 1167900



KILLER BIKE! Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2020)

mrg said:


> 38 Schwinn HendersonView attachment 1167875
> View attachment 1167876



This bike is eye candy to the MAXX!!! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## lounging (Aug 5, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice bike. Can you give us the year and marque? Thanks. Razin.



You would probably know more than me


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2020)

lounging said:


> You would probably know more than me
> View attachment 1242225



Could be a old Columbia. Does this bike have a head badge? If so please send a pic. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Speed King (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2020)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1242251



Nice old Schwinn. Is this a phantom or typhoon? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice bike. Can you give us the year and marque? Thanks. Razin.



You never posted a pic of the head badge. Thanks any way. Still a nice old Elgin. Razin.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 5, 2020)

Not a bike yet but soon !!
Junkman


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 5, 2020)

36


----------



## TieDye (Aug 5, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> You never posted a pic of the head badge. Thanks any way. Still a nice old Elgin. Razin.



It has an Elgin badge.


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 5, 2020)

Not totally  but it is 1/2  black


----------



## all riders (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## nick tures (Aug 5, 2020)

spitfire


----------



## mrg (Aug 5, 2020)

59 Wasp.


----------



## Gladiron (Aug 5, 2020)

Modified Walmart Schwinn


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 6, 2020)

Here's the only black bike I've ever owned.

1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme


----------



## Speed King (Aug 6, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice old Schwinn. Is this a phantom or typhoon? Thanks. Razin.



57 Spitfire


----------



## vincev (Aug 6, 2020)

Corvette with a tank I had laying around.......


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2020)

'64 Jaguar


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 7, 2020)

mrg said:


> 59 Wasp.View attachment 1242525
> View attachment 1242526
> 
> View attachment 1242527





Mr. Clean Magic Eraser will gently remove the haze around the Schwinn decals on your tank. I used it on my Continental's frame decals that had a nasty darker haze and they look brand new after a light rub.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 7, 2020)

36 - 37 columbia motorbike original paint


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 7, 2020)

Dayton


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 7, 2020)

Forgot if I'd posted this to the pile. 81 Schwinn down cruiser 24".  W/ Jr. handle bar and Carlisle tires, unknown Schwinn (Prob. 90's) Jr.  saddle. And Yeah, U can pull wheelies on em.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 7, 2020)

Love these really early balloon bikes 34 Rollfast


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 7, 2020)

Still has a little original black paint on it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 8, 2020)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Still has a little original black paint on it.
> 
> View attachment 1243707
> 
> ...



Man that's a really COOL old bike. So what is the year and marquee? And is the handle thing on the chain stay a shifter? Nice job and thanks for sharing. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 8, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Man that's a really COOL old bike. So what is the year and marquee? And is the handle thing on the chain stay a shifter? Nice job and thanks for sharing. Ride On. Razin.



Thanks! Elgin built in Aug of 36.  Yeah thats the shifter.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 11, 2020)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Thanks! Elgin built in Aug of 36.  Yeah thats the shifter.



Same year as my dad and uncle dale were born .7 7 36. Must have been a good year. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 12, 2020)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Still has a little original black paint on it.
> 
> View attachment 1243707
> 
> ...




Suicide nexus shifter! Super cool!


----------



## Dbike (Aug 12, 2020)

Black with a touch of yellow. 1969 Schwinn Stingray Fair Lady/dirt bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 13, 2020)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Still has a little original black paint on it.
> 
> View attachment 1243707
> 
> ...



I'm really diggin on that front hub too! Is that a New Departure bit or is that some thing else? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 13, 2020)

Dbike said:


> Black with a touch of yellow. 1969 Schwinn Stingray Fair Lady/dirt bike.
> 
> View attachment 1246736



It really amazes me what some of you Cabers can do with a old Fair Lady frame and a little elbow grease with a pinch of ingenuity.  I like it alot. GOOD JOB OLD MATE. Razin.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 13, 2020)

1896 Columbia 40


----------



## Dbike (Aug 13, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> It really amazes me what some of you Cabers can do with a old Fair Lady frame and a little elbow grease with a pinch of ingenuity.  I like it alot. GOOD JOB OLD MATE. Razin.



Thank you. And I built that bike around 1974 and was about 13 years old. As I mentioned in my introduction post, a neighborhood kid gave me the frame for free and I added the saddle, handlebars and wheels/rims. Also removed the chain guard (it was popular to do that with dirt bikes). Back when I built it, there were still a lot of dirt trails within one or two miles from where I live. Here is another photo.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 13, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I'm really diggin on that front hub too! Is that a New Departure bit or is that some thing else? Thanks. Razin.



Musselman finned rear hub that I did machined down.


----------



## SLM (Aug 14, 2020)

Schwinn499 said:


> View attachment 610792
> 
> View attachment 610793
> 
> ...



Nice Racer !!   I see an older man riding one daily in my area !  It is mint like yours !   I can't belive how many old schwinns are being ridden with the covid stay at home and ride a bike !!


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice clean Jag......


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 21, 2020)

Can't recall if I listed this one already....switched the handle bars regardless....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 21, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Can't recall if I listed this one already....switched the handle bars regardless....
> 
> View attachment 1252239



Sweeetttttttt


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 21, 2020)

lounging said:


> Mostly original and unmolested
> View attachment 1242210
> 
> View attachment 1242211
> ...



Sears Roebuck on the seat tube would suggest that it's an Elgin. You can also see part of a teal and orange Elgin head badge in the one picture. It also has an air-cooled Elgin rear hub. F = 1941.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2020)

1961
 Picked up from the original owner in _Albuquerque_


----------



## ozzie (Jun 16, 2021)

My 51 Johnny Cash Panther. Rides like a Cadillac too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

'38 Zep


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 16, 2021)

A pair of Humber Sports light roadsters.


----------



## MEW1359 (Jun 16, 2021)

Black bikes do matter, and once you go black you never go back. I also like my bikes like I like my coffee - BLACK!!!!!!! My 1886 Columbia Expert. Take a ride on the dark side friends!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 16, 2021)

Rocket


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 16, 2021)

80's Univega Cruiser...I think it's an '83...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> '38 Zep
> 
> View attachment 1430708



Hey Shawn, correct me if i'm wrong but were these a Wards Hawthorne built bike? Really beautiful bike. Wish i had the chance to own one of these FABULOUS bikes myself. Enjoy and RideOn Shawn. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Shawn, correct me if i'm wrong but were these a Wards Hawthorne built bike? Really beautiful bike. Wish i had the chance to own one of these FABULOUS bikes myself. Enjoy and RideOn Shawn. Razin.



Actually both CWC and Snyder made these bikes for Wards. The beauty of this one is all the electronics work! V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually both CWC and Snyder made these bikes for Wards. The beauty of this one is all the electronics work! V/r Shawn



You certainly are a lucky man. I would gladly give a nut for a bike like this, and all the electrics work, that's awesome. Thanks for sharing Shawn. Razin.


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 16, 2021)

1983 Austro Daimler Vent Noir (Austrian) - seems an appropriate name - finish is not painted.




1980 Holdsworth Special, branded as an Irish bike, Harding.  Modern crankset is a concession to mountainous terrain and 70yo legs.  But a new set of 'upgrades' are in progress.  Smallest comfortable frame size for me.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 16, 2021)

MEW1359 said:


> Black bikes do matter, and once you go black you never go back. I also like my bikes like I like my coffee - BLACK!!!!!!! My 1886 Columbia Expert. Take a ride on the dark side friends!View attachment 1430710



Or you could say "take a ride on the HIGH DARK SIDE". My dad showed me how to ride a high wheeler once and i almost broke my neck trying, but it was still fun. Really cool high wheeler bike. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

1939 Monark Five Bar


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 16, 2021)

Forgot a couple I have yet to get on the road.






1959 Rickert (German) touring bike.




1980 Romic (Houston builder) rideable but pending overhaul and to install era appropriate rear derailleur.  Gold anodized Galli components for highlight.  Nice Stronglight vintage triple, 1/2 step with granny (36).  Roman (Ray) Gasiorowski worked for a while at Schwinn Chicago until 1959 (according to ClassicRendezvous).


----------



## sworley (Jun 16, 2021)

My 1965 King Size Heavy Duti that someone added a 3 speed hub to


----------



## Speed King (Jun 16, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice old Schwinn. Is this a phantom or typhoon? Thanks. Razin.



Spitfire


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Jun 16, 2021)

Gorgeous bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Three first year (1987) Cannondale Black Lightnings-54,56, & 58 cm V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2021)

Been a while so I'll throw my 38 Zep out there.


----------



## hm. (Jun 16, 2021)

1980 Schwinn King Sting


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 16, 2021)

1936 Schwinn Built Cadillac in progress


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 16, 2021)

41 Dixie Flyer again.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

1941 Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## MP12965 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2021)

Here's one I still haven't had time to clean up. Someone with a bright idea clear coated the rims so I'm waiting for it to all flake off instead of stripping it. 🤣


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 17, 2021)

Here are some of my black British 3 speed roadsters:
65 Rudge




57 Raleigh Industries Nottingham Gazelle



62 Dunelt




53 HerculesChurchill De Luxe




76 DL-1


----------



## vincev (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hm. (Jun 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Here's one I still haven't had time to clean up. Someone with a bright idea clear coated the rims so I'm waiting for it to all flake off instead of stripping it. 🤣



Im lovin it, what type of speedometer is on there?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)

1936 Huffman Road Master I picked up last year. One of my favorites.




Updated pic of my '37 Colson Del Mar straightbar sporting some fancy recyclable bits


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> 1936 Huffman Road Master I picked up last year. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 1431287
> 
> Updated pic of my '37 Colson Del Mar straightbar sporting some fancy recyclable bits
> View attachment 1431288



Love that Huffman. I want to paint my 36 like that but don’t have the skill set for those darts. Someday......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)

Tomato John said:


> Love that Huffman. I want to paint my 36 like that but don’t have the skill set for those darts. Someday......



Mine is currently on loan to help a local friend paint his own similar model Huffman.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## John Gailey (Jun 17, 2021)

36 cwc  (contemplating parting with)


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> 1936 Huffman Road Master I picked up last year. One of my favorites.
> View attachment 1431287
> 
> Updated pic of my '37 Colson Del Mar straightbar sporting some fancy recyclable bits
> View attachment 1431288



Sure liking the bikes, but also LOVE your old shoe box Ford. Is this a 1949,50 or 51? Thanks Ford mike. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Tomato John (Jun 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Mine is currently on loan to help a local friend paint his own similar model Huffman.



Ask him if he’ll do two😀


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Sure liking the bikes, but also LOVE your old shoe box Ford. Is this a 1949,50 or 51? Thanks Ford mike. RideOn. Razin.



1950 Tudor Custom


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jun 18, 2021)

Just realized how many black bikes I have never posted here!, here's a early 54 Jag, OG Rat Rod!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 19, 2021)

AMF Texas Ranger


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 21, 2021)

Got another black'n...


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 21, 2021)

BCA Rover Step-through Cruiser


----------



## mrg (Jun 21, 2021)

78 Klunker 5 in black!


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 24, 2021)

39 CWC


----------



## comet (Jun 24, 2021)

1999 Waterford RS12 Campy Chorus groupset. Great indexed shifting. Smooth fast fun.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 24, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> 39 CWC
> 
> View attachment 1435340
> 
> ...



That Packard bike is one you don't see evey day. Really nice old Roadmaster bike. Enjoy and RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jun 24, 2021)

1972 Heavy-Duti. I have a 3 speed Nexus hub in 26”alloy wheels and a Gyes beach cruiser saddle on it. Used for dog exercise and short beer runs.

1959 Schwinn Tiger. Restored from a wreck over a 1B lay-off.

1941 Colson Scout. Was maroon when it was new, probably painted in the 40s-50s with what appears to be oil based enamel. Might paint it, someday, but, maybe not.

Ted


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 24, 2021)

1933 Schwinn. No idea it’s original color.... Been painted many times. I’m gonna keep it black, but add some green to it.


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 24, 2021)

1941 New World


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 24, 2021)

37 LWB


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 24, 2021)

my grand daughters now , monark


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 25, 2021)

1963 Typhoon with a red band 2 speed and a set of '64 Stingray bars.


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2021)

41 Hawthorne All American beater, finally found the right rack with no switch but still have to age the black to the rest of the bike.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2021)

Cannondale Black Lightning...


----------



## hm. (Jul 7, 2021)

Black and gold 1982 Cruiser 5


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jul 7, 2021)

1954 murray...24"..now with tank and guard.....my 9 year old riding partners dream bike.


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2021)

C M Gerlach said:


> 1954 murray...24"..now with tank and guard.....my 9 year old riding partners dream bike.
> 
> View attachment 1443061



Neat job turning a 26 inch springer into a 24 in.👍, to bad I just sold a nice 24 in. Murry guard that would have been right for that bike.


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2021)

Blk JCH


----------



## oldebike55 (Jul 9, 2021)

tall motobike, badged as a Crusader no numbers on it!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 10, 2021)

1938 Schwinn BA107 badged as 'Lincoln'(Chicago Cycle Supply). Purchased from original owner.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 21, 2021)

1938 Schwinn BC117 badged as 'Ace'


----------



## Mikeob (Jul 22, 2021)

1916 ish mead crusader- all done. Except for the seat was my first attempt on a redo


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 23, 2021)

Coming soon


----------



## skiptooth (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 24, 2021)

Looks like the same place. 5 years apart. Holliston MA?


dfa242 said:


> View attachment 302583


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hammerhead said:


> Looks like the same place. 5 years apart. Holliston MA?
> 
> View attachment 1451272



Yup - couple miles from where I grew up.


----------



## mrg (Jul 26, 2021)

Black & black, 80 Cruiser Deluxe & hot rods


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 8, 2021)

1961 Schwinn Streamliner black bike


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2021)

Black bikes..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> Blk JCHView attachment 1443099View attachment 1443100
> View attachment 1443101



Hey Mark, Really nice bike, and the 1936 FORD Woody is pretty nice too.. RideOn.. Razin...


----------



## tech549 (Aug 9, 2021)

the start of something big ,i hope.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 9, 2021)

I LOVE THIS BIKE , ITS SUPER COOL ONE


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 9, 2021)

37 Autocycle..


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 9, 2021)

A second one and this one is 100% original.  No fake parts!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 10, 2021)

1817cent said:


> 37 Autocycle..
> 
> View attachment 1460590



1937 Autocycle, Doesn't get much cooler than that!! Really beautiful bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 10, 2021)

Black bikes


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 10, 2021)

1817cent said:


> A second one and this one is 100% original.  No fake parts!!
> 
> View attachment 1460591



i'm buying  pm me


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2021)

41 Henderson DX


----------



## Xtrem116 (Aug 28, 2021)

1980 Deluxe and 1980 Cruiser 🤙


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2021)

Added a little more black to the black 41 Henderson.


----------



## JoNy (Aug 31, 2021)

'51, '55, '63 Raleigh Sports


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 31, 2021)

this one has enough paint on it for 3 bikes. the guard and fenders are almost stripped. taking it all off


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 6, 2021)

Bike life


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 18, 2021)

Now I want another black bike !

 BUMP


----------



## JRE (Sep 18, 2021)

My 36 Shelby.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 18, 2021)

here's twin black bikes. I was riding the one with fenders when I found the other at a yard sale.


----------



## cda_cruisers (Sep 18, 2021)

Don’t quote me on this, but I think it’s a 57


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2021)

50's Shelby Airflow.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 21, 2021)

My special order ‘63 Huffy in black. Single speed coaster towing a trailer was a horrible idea, so it’s parked for solo rides.


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2021)

not pretty.....lol


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 21, 2021)

'37 Zep


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> '37 Zep
> View attachment 1482387


----------



## Santee (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## HARPO (Sep 21, 2021)

Can't get much blacker than this: Cannondale Black Lightning. Only the tires aren't original...


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 22, 2021)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 302583



Awesome picture !!!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2021)

54 Black Panther


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 24, 2021)

1961


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 25, 2021)

Love this ol 57 hornet !


----------



## the tinker (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2021)

here's most of a black bike. bought the bike, then later found what must be the seat for this bike in a box of seats he had. 

NICE chain tread tires. just brought it home.


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 2, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> here's most of a black bike. bought the bike, then later found what must be the seat for this bike in a box of seats he had.
> 
> NICE chain tread tires. just brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 1488869



Very nice! Have you added it to the New World registry yet???


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 2, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Very nice! Have you added it to the New World registry yet???



 not yet. I have been trying to put a crank in it and take it for a ride but the crank is not cooperating, after fiddling with it I figured out I need post war bearing races with my post war crank parts.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 2, 2021)

spitfires !


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 2, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> not yet. I have been trying to put a crank in it and take it for a ride but the crank is not cooperating, after fiddling with it I figured out I need post war bearing races with my post war crank parts.



I have some prewar parts for a ladies bike just like that. The crank is a blackout piece though, I believe I have the races and bearings as well as a 1/2 pitch correct sprocket if you were interested.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2021)

'57 Deluxe Hornet


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 3, 2021)

Schwinn Jaguar


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## John (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## tech549 (Oct 5, 2021)

hawthorne speedline


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 5, 2021)

The 61 Schwinn Streamliner


----------



## JRE (Oct 5, 2021)

My 36 Shelby.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 8, 2021)

Black Phantom 56


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 9, 2021)

1964 King size Heavy duty


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 11, 2021)

1936 Huffman built American Flyer


----------



## ian (Oct 11, 2021)

My latest project ride. Black '50 CWC Roadmaster frame with a placeholder fork. Just got a 12 mile maiden voyage under my belt. She rolls and rides pretty well for an old girl.


----------



## JRE (Oct 11, 2021)

ian said:


> My latest project ride. Black '50 CWC Roadmaster frame with a placeholder fork. Just got a 12 mile maiden voyage under my belt. She rolls and rides pretty well for an old girl.
> 
> View attachment 1494272
> 
> View attachment 1494273



Nice that came together Quick


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2021)

Black & black 80 Cruiser Deluxe & Fords.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 28, 2021)

took the custom robin out for a spin.


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2021)

Had a spare tank so I decided to confuse some bike people////


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2021)

A lowly old Huffy Sportsman.....I had to get it because it was from 1959 and mint for $50;;;;


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 28, 2021)

Black on black 1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5


----------



## 1979AL (Nov 1, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Black on black 1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5
> View attachment 1503667



For sale??


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 1, 2021)

No, but I'll pm you if things change. Thx!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 1, 2021)

Roadmaster project. It really is black, just faded...........


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2021)

Picked up a bucket list bike yesterday that happens to be black.....


----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2021)

38 Colson Commander


----------



## Oilit (Nov 2, 2021)

'54 Schwinn Jaguar


----------



## 1979AL (Nov 3, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> No, but I'll pm you if things change. Thx!



Thank you.  Did you recently buy it out of Portland area? I saw this bike on Craigslist for months.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 3, 2021)

Thru this together with misc. parts (frankenbike).


----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 1964 King size Heavy duty
> 
> View attachment 1492617
> 
> View attachment 1492618



I love this bike I wish I had one


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rat Rod said:


> I love this bike I wish I had one



Thanks, one of my favorites. It is a KIng Size as well, keep your eyes open they come up once in awhile. Those white  wheels look good on everything I put them on.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 3, 2021)

1979AL said:


> Thank you. Did you recently buy it out of Portland area? I saw this bike on Craigslist for months.



When I got it had red fenders and a silver guard. I took fenders off and found a black guard. Before and after is much better.


----------



## 39zep (Nov 3, 2021)

1939 Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar. Snyder Built.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 3, 2021)

39zep said:


> 1939 Hawthorne ZEP Twinbar. Snyder Built.
> View attachment 1506947
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible bike mate. An absolute treasure.


----------



## Jaguar120 (Nov 3, 2021)

Four Schwinn Jaguars all dressed in black.  Cheers.........


----------



## ozzie (Nov 3, 2021)

My Johnny Cash 51 Panther.


----------



## vincev (Nov 4, 2021)

decent Jag.......


----------



## Dirtvelo (Nov 4, 2021)

My Black Bike


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 5, 2021)

Dirtvelo can You take a picture of the tank bag it looks really cool


----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 5, 2021)

1961 Schwinn streamliner rat rod


----------



## Oilit (Nov 8, 2021)

1958 Roadmaster.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 9, 2021)

Couple old Phantoms, one original, other built using mostly correct parts


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 9, 2021)

1980 Cruiser


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2021)

1887 Victor Light Roadster


----------



## Dirtvelo (Nov 10, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Dirtvelo can You take a picture of the tank bag it looks really cool



Here you go!
Sorry about the 2nd picture lighting was bad and I was to lazy to take down from hook.
Check out @ cycle.cats in IG he does good work


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice & Beautiful Pics.!!...Sir.!!!

Good Memories for me...Uuuufffff.

👍 👏 🤝 🥰 🥰👍🤝👍


----------



## locomotion (Nov 10, 2021)

My 1936 CCM Delivery that I restored a few years ago in honor of my grandfather.


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 11, 2021)

This one is a work in progress but at least, is black.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 23, 2022)

Black phantom 1956


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 24, 2022)

60 Speedster with some improvements, debating on black grips or white seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1555229
> 
> 60 Speedster with some improvements, debating on black grips or white seat.




Hard to make a decision on that. I'd have to flip a coin.


----------



## Speed King (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1556116



That is freakin' sweet! 😎


----------



## ian (Jan 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That is freakin' sweet! 😎



What he said.......


----------



## Rat Rod (Jan 26, 2022)

61 streamliner


----------



## Nashman (Jan 26, 2022)

'37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme ( somewhat Custom Dayton resto). 1938 CCM Flyte ( somewhat Custom resto). 1952 Sears JC Higgins Colorflow original with paperwork.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## bleedingfingers (Jan 26, 2022)

1927 Hibberd


----------



## Rat Rod (Mar 24, 2022)

1960 Black Corvette rat rod 🏁


----------



## ozzie (Mar 24, 2022)

Rat Rod said:


> 1960 Black Corvette rat rod 🏁
> View attachment 1594572
> View attachment 1594573



The simple mix of black and chrome looks so good.


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2022)

Had the Black beater out today, 41 Henderson.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 25, 2022)

Black as knight ....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2022)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 25, 2022)

2000 Mongoose Fuzz Extreme Tim "Fuzzy" Hall signature model


----------



## Jon Olson (Mar 25, 2022)

1936 Schwinn Motorbike with “yellow kickback”.


----------



## Speed King (Mar 25, 2022)

mrg said:


> Had the Black beater out today, 41 Henderson.View attachment 1594599
> View attachment 1594600
> 
> View attachment 1594601



I love this


----------



## Rollo (Mar 25, 2022)

My '53 Blk Phantom hot rod ...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 25, 2022)

Rollo said:


> My '53 Blk Phantom hot rod ...
> 
> View attachment 1594808
> 
> View attachment 1594810



I'm building a 56 Black Phantom that looks almost indentical to yours with a chrome rear rack and a tan Persons seat.. LOVE the hot rod look.. Really COOOL Phantom... RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## ozzie (Mar 25, 2022)

The 51 Panther I have owned more than 10 years. The first American bike I owned that I bought as a frame and kickstand. I love how the kickstand still works perfectly after 70 years!


----------



## ozzie (Mar 25, 2022)

Not many new bikes I would buy but this is a new bike I had to have. 2021 SE Fast Ripper. 29” wheels, 10 speed, hydraulic disc brakes, forged alloy cranks, slick tires, 30 pounds. Fast and fun!


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 4, 2022)

1960 black Corvette SoCal stingray


----------



## oldebike55 (Apr 7, 2022)

oldebike55 said:


> tall motobike, badged as a Crusader no numbers on it!View attachment 1443990
> 
> View attachment 1443991





Re-deau on this one, gone from battery to Old Sol lantern, sweetheart ring...


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 8, 2022)

Fit Aitken 2...custom I did years ago, but still have the bike in my spare bedroom...


----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 8, 2022)

1910ish with 700cc “fixie” rear rim, but with a front vintage Schwinn frame mount brake.( My wife thinks a 73 year old man needs a brake?)


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 8, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1555229
> 
> 60 Speedster with some improvements, debating on black grips or white seat.



White seat! Gorgeous bike.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 9, 2022)

'64 Jaguar


----------



## jacob9795 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 23, 2022)

1960s Corvette


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 23, 2022)

Fresh today.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2022)

HERES MORE


----------



## ian (Apr 23, 2022)

One more.


----------



## mrg (Apr 24, 2022)

41 CWC SpeedKing


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 25, 2022)

a special ride .......eh!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2022)

Nashman said:


> '37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme ( somewhat Custom Dayton resto). 1938 CCM Flyte ( somewhat Custom resto). 1952 Sears JC Higgins Colorflow original with paperwork.
> 
> View attachment 1557566
> 
> ...



I had an identical Color Flow, sweet bike


----------



## rodomotive (Dec 15, 2022)

My Murray King Kat


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 15, 2022)

BLACK BIKES MATTER.....................✊


----------



## Speed King (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 15, 2022)

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1751687



I've never seen a Speed Kingbefore.. What year is your Roadmaster any way? I have a couple of these bikes... RideOn..


----------



## Speed King (Dec 15, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I've never seen a Speed Kingbefore.. What year is your Roadmaster any way? I have a couple of these bikes... RideOn..




'41


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2022)

1939 Schwinn built, ACE, BC117


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1751753
> View attachment 1751754
> 1939 Schwinn built, ACE, BC117



Gorgeous bike Buddy!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 15, 2022)

51 Panther (started as a frame)



78 Suburban




98 Luxury Liner now Speed Liner (started as a frame)



2021 Fast Ripper


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)

50 Panther...started as a frame as well...


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Dec 15, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> 50 Panther...started as a frame as well...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751765



Most of my classic American bikes started as frames. Shipping complete bikes to Australia was expensive in the past and even more expensive now. I was lucky to pick up the suburban locally for the price of a few beers.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> 50 Panther...started as a frame as well...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1751765



Apologies...I had posted this previously this year! Whoops!


🤦‍♂️


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 15, 2022)

Breeze


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 17, 2022)

Black bikes?! Oh yeah, I can do that...









Majestic isn’t it.

and she weighs well over 50 pounds to boot, there’s very little of your nancy aluminium here laddies!


----------

